# Venice 10/29



## jim t

I went to Venice with DoubleD, his buddy Steve, grouper22, and mullet slayer. We got lucky with the sea state (2-3 foot) to go fishing with Capt Mike Ellis on his 33'custom build catamaran Relentless. 3 Navy guys a large tattooed arab from Georgia meet Capt Mike at 0600. Sea Stories and trash talk was flowing freely, even more so when we found out Capt Mike wasformerly aNavy AB (Aviation Bosun's Mate) 

On the waterat 0630, coolmorning with a bit offog. Made the run down river and as soon as we hit the gulf it warmed up 10 degrees andvisibility came up. Threat of rain but it never did all day. Stopped about 10 miles out for live bait at one of the rigs. I slayed em, with the sabiki, the other guys not so much.I caught about 40 5-6 inch blue runners to their 6 or 7. Anything bigger was thrown back.

Next stop about 30 miles out... nothing there. Stopped under a frigate bird to throw poppers at jumping fish, Mike got one nice BFT and a couple Bonita, but that was it.









Made the run to the deep water floaters about 70 miles out and the bite was on. Expecting smaller fish Capt Mike put out the 30w gear and we began a very slow troll of the live small blue runners. 5 minutes in WHAM... fish on!!!

The fish on 30w gear kicked some ass, but finally a 120# YFT is in the boat. It did things to Dustin that can only be described as "inspiring"... Dustin about 10 minutes after the fight










Back to trolling, 10 minutes goes by and WHAM... another fish on. This one was a BIGGUN and kicked several asses on the 30w. His death circle lasted nearly an hour. Dustin jumped in for a couple pictures... this guy is about 40' down...










I finally got him boatside,










NO that rod is NOT on the gunnel...

Unfortunately we lost this guy, thought to be around 170# at the gaff.

Mike decided to switch to 50w gear... Two quick cut offs, then around 1100 the bite slows down. We could see fish on the fishfinder at around 150 ' but they weren't coming up. Mike decides to try to entice them a bit, so as we pass over the school he threw out a handful of blue runners. This helpeda lotand almost always led to a hit. Two more fish around 70 pounds come over the side, then a handful of peanut YFT at 30 pounds or so. Bite all but died around 1400, we stuck around till 1500, then headed in.

Total take was 9 YFT and 1 BFT.

Here are a few more pics...

Dustin wrestling his muse... his facial expression shows why he ended up as pictured above.










The big man eating the heart of his first YFT










Dave's fish...










Over the gunnel...










We filleted and vacuum packed the fish, we filled a 120 qt cooler and various other containers. We could easily have filled two 120 qt coolers.

Another boat stayed in closer, no YFT, but 5 nice Wahoo to 70#. We swapped a little meat back and forth

I cannot say enough about Capt Mike and his boat and the quality of his gear.... He is a true pro, NOBODY was more po'ed than he was when that big fish did not make it in the boat... GREAT guy and a GREAT fisherman

I lost his card, but somebody will fill in the details. 

Cost was $1300 plus another $450 in gas plus tip

One more pic... no story just cool


----------



## whome

Great Pictures and Report Jim!:letsdrink


----------



## Ultralite

very nice jim! glad ya'll gottem'...looks like a good trip with a good bunch guys...


----------



## [email protected]

Capt Mike is one bad muther...I have never seen a bad report or word said about him. He did great for us too...congrats on the trip!


----------



## Runned Over

Wow!!!!!

That must have been"Bad Tuna" to makeDouble Dhave to use the bucket!!!!!!

That looks like a blast!!!! Let's take Got Away out for Tuna!!!!


----------



## Chris V

Awesome trip. It sucks that the big one got away but thats usually how it goes. Thanks for sharing. Great pics by the way


----------



## DoubleD

How did I know that picture would make it into the report! Thanks for posting the pic's Jim, it was a blast. For once I can back Jim up, he is a bait slaying machine, the other guys might as well have been casting with their teeth and pulling the line in with their toes. They should be banned from using a sabiki!


----------



## 192

Hey now, lets specify other guys!!! As I remember, Steve and Dave were the monkeys on the football when it came to bait catching. That was a hell of alot of funto watch....

Had a great trip with ya'll......


----------



## mulletslayer

hold on guys steve tangled the sabki on the first cast i just tried to do what i could with what i had i had a great time guys thanks 

jim thanks for posting the great pics dustin bucket suits you well maybe i will get you one for xmas you look so comfortabile.

jim please email me the pics when you get a chance [email protected]


----------



## user6993

Looks like all had a great time. Those are some big tuna's. Nice post with pictures. Gene


----------



## Heller High Water

Great Post! :bowdown


----------



## jim t

Thanks,... Do you guys, Dustin, Mike or Dave remember the name of the rig we were fishing? 

Here'a a picture...










JIm


----------



## 192

I think it was theDeepwater Horizon. Cant remember...


----------



## mpmorr

Great report Jim, Mike is a class act, that boat of his is something else. I have Mikes number but am not sure he would like me to give it out. PM me if you need it.:bowdown


----------



## 192

www.relentlesssportfishing.net

Here ya go folks.....


----------



## DoubleD

Mike, I think your right with the Deepwater Horizon.


----------



## Xiphius

Wow just found the post yall got some serious red meat. Nice fish..Congrats


----------



## mdrobe2

I've fished with Mike more than once. His number is 504-715-6597. Call him and book a trip and tell him Mike Roberson sent you.


----------



## Eastern Tackle

Looks like good times. Thanks for the post.


----------



## NavySnooker

that looks like a great trip washad by all!!! nothin' better than a bunch of old salty sailors being themselves on the open water... 

I'll have to get a few of my Navy buds out there with me when I go... You fellers enjoy all that red meat!! GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## Mattatoar

I'm booked with Mike in early January and hope our luck is at least half of yours! Awesome job guys!


----------

